# GFCI Receptacles tripping



## doublejz (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok, so I have a weird situation here. I just added a new 15 AMP breaker in a 150 service panel. The house has gas range, dryer and heat. The only real thing taking a load is the ancient fridge. Currently there are 2 receptacles on the 15 AMP breaker using #12 and its about a 10' run. When the HO runs his 110 air compressor on one of the receptacles on the new line, the GFCI in the kitchen (which the kitchen and living room are on their own run) are tripping. The only think I can see is that both breakers are on the same side which I still don't understand how that would cause the issue. I'm starting to dread that this house may be a wiring nightmare.

Any suggestions?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

#12 wire on a 15 amp breaker is a no no. I've got two compressors and neither will run on a 15 amp breaker. A real Sparky will be along shortly and straighten you out. 480 you ain't around tonight.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

GFCI's will trip when they sense a difference in current between a hot and neutral. 4 milliamps is all it takes.

I find many situations where someone has tapped a neutral on the load side of a GFCI on the NEUTRAL and causes problems.

Are you talking about a receptacle here or a breaker?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> #12 wire on a 15 amp breaker is a no no. I've got two compressors and neither will run on a 15 amp breaker. A real Sparky will be along shortly and straighten you out. 480 you ain't around tonight.



#12 on a 15a breaker is perfectly legal.

The GFCI may trip simply because it's detecting a ground fault. This is what it is designed to do.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> #12 on a 15a breaker is perfectly legal...


???? Ok edumacate me. I'm just a dumb a## carpenter.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> ???? Ok edumacate me. I'm just a dumb a## carpenter.



#12, in a dwelling, is rated to carry 20 amps. What's wrong with putting it on a 15-amp breaker?

Electricians use larger wire sizes all the time to address voltage drop issues.

I've installed 3/0 on a 20a circuit for mall parking lot lights.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> #12, in a dwelling, is rated to carry 20 amps. What's wrong with putting it on a 15-amp breaker?
> 
> Electricians use larger wire sizes all the time to address voltage drop issues.
> 
> I've installed 3/0 on a 20a circuit for mall parking lot lights.


OK that's why you're a *real* Sparky. I've seen an inspector call a #12 on 15 amp in residential.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> OK that's why you're a *real* Sparky. I've seen an inspector call a #12 on 15 amp in residential.


I'd ask for a Code reference before he finished his sentence.


----------



## doublejz (Apr 16, 2010)

griz said:


> #12 wire on a 15 amp breaker is a no no. I've got two compressors and neither will run on a 15 amp breaker. A real Sparky will be along shortly and straighten you out. 480 you ain't around tonight.


Are you suggestion I bump it up to a #10 and a 30 AMP breaker then?




rselectric1 said:


> GFCI's will trip when they sense a difference in current between a hot and neutral. 4 milliamps is all it takes.
> 
> I find many situations where someone has tapped a neutral on the load side of a GFCI on the NEUTRAL and causes problems.
> 
> Are you talking about a receptacle here or a breaker?


you are correct, I am talking about the receptacle tripping. I'll have to pull the receptacle and make sure it looks good. May even test continuity on the ground just to be safe.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'd ask for a Code reference before he finished his sentence.


Thanks:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

doublejz said:


> Are you suggestion I bump it up to a #10 and a 30 AMP breaker then?...



That would be a violation of 210.21(B)(3). You are also confusing over-current protection with ground-fault protection........ two totally different animals.





doublejz said:


> ......you are correct, I am talking about the receptacle tripping. I'll have to pull the receptacle and make sure it looks good. May even test continuity on the ground just to be safe.


Continuity on the ground, for what......... and between where and where? 

GFCIs don't use the ground wire to operate. Whether or not it's good (continuous) is not relevant.


----------



## doublejz (Apr 16, 2010)

wow, its been a horribly long day... I typed a bunch of stuff and only sent part. The HO mentioned at one point a neutral wire had broke on a receptacle and instead of pulling a new line he used the ground as the neutral, not changing anything in the service panel. I'm going to have to do a little digging and see if thats on the same run and possibly contributing to the GFCI receptacles tripping (not sure if it would). Either way, I think I'm going to fix the run with the neutral wire that is MIA.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

doublejz said:


> wow, its been a horribly long day... I typed a bunch of stuff and only sent part. The HO mentioned at one point a neutral wire had broke on a receptacle and instead of pulling a new line he used the ground as the neutral, not changing anything in the service panel. I'm going to have to do a little digging and see if thats on the same run and possibly contributing to the GFCI receptacles tripping (not sure if it would). Either way, I think I'm going to fix the run with the neutral wire that is MIA.



Uh......... yeah........ that might do it.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Uh......... yeah........ that might do it.


:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe you oughta get 480 to make a house call:whistling


----------



## doublejz (Apr 16, 2010)

If anything I'll have the HO call their electrian instead of me pissing around with it. I'm actually trying to figure out what to do with his deck and the additional breaker was an "oh by the way" thing. I tend to leave the electrical work to the pros anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> Maybe you oughta get 480 to make a house call:whistling





doublejz said:


> ......... I tend to leave the electrical work to the pros anyway.


Well, that leaves me out!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Well, that leaves me out!


:laughing:

The most knowledgeable electrician on the forum feels left out!!!!!!!!!!!!

Send 480 a plane ticket!


----------



## doublejz (Apr 16, 2010)

Well unfortunately fixing the receptacle that was wired with the ground as the neutral didn't fix anything. I also noticed today that when any appliance turns on, every light in the whole house dims regardless of what breaker its on. Time to call an electrician.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> The most knowledgeable electrician on the forum feels left out!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Send 480 a plane ticket!


Every time I install something, I read the instructions. When they state "...to be installed by a qualified electrician...", I go home.:w00t:


----------



## Ohmy (Sep 10, 2009)

Or a really efficient a/c unit.


----------

